# TBH with Super.



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

......wow....that looks like that took a lot of work. What do your top bars look like? Did you put in a seed comb?


----------



## 100 td (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice! What connection is there between the 2, have you just slotted some top bars for access, also the space between your lower bars and the roof, I expect they will start building in there?
I have thought about a how to have a super connected to the main hive but basically thought of cutting a slot in a flat roof and a few bars to allow access and easy removal and inspection. I guess you wont be inspecting the main hive very often?


----------



## affreux (Apr 10, 2011)

Actually if is just as easy to inspect as one without a super. Set the super off then set the top off and you have all bars exposed. I just left out a bar for access to the super. The bars are tri-angular. The plans are from the "Backyard hive" Golden Mean pattern,and the super is just a short hive. Cut a slot in the roof and it sets on the flat top. There is about 3/8" between top bars and the top. The top is insulated with expanding foam. Some pics.


----------



## affreux (Apr 10, 2011)

They are made of Bald Cypress except for the bars which are Poplar. I had the Cypress left from the Kayak in the background and the poplar is just cheaper than the Cypress and I had to purchase the 1.5" stock for the top bars. I just like the looks of the cedar.


----------



## affreux (Apr 10, 2011)

I did not use any seed comb. I did rub bee wax on the extreme edge of the top bar. They followed them pretty well.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Man, it looks like a lot of work. Very nice, but it makes a Lang look like the simple hive.

Thanks for posting these. Let us know how it works out.

Adam


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

From what I see in the background there must be a wood worker in the family. I have been trying to think of an easy way to super a top bar. Good luck with yours.


----------



## affreux (Apr 10, 2011)

Picture is just inside the hive, #2 is brood comb, and #3 is honey comb. If you never use the Super it is a nice place to set a couple of boardman type feeders.


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Tried to open your pictures but could not.


----------



## ineclipse (Jan 2, 2011)

These look great, and obviously a lot of thought, time and care went into the making of them. Congrats!

Here's how I supered my TBHs... used standard medium supers and made the top bars to 19.75" to match the length of the super. Provided rain guards and spill protection (for when feeders are installed in the supers instead of frames) with some tarpaulin, and got stability on the sides with some runners. The TBH body is from new cedar, top bars are pine, everything else is from recovered wood. I provide access up into the super by attaching a top bar with a 3"-4" gap to the follower board. Guess this is pretty basic design comparatively, but so far so good!

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## 100 td (Apr 3, 2011)

These pics are great, do you have any more, inside hive etc, top off hive & super. More pics please!


----------



## rlw4342 (Aug 6, 2010)

affreux, I am fellow top bar keeper in Greensboro. I'd like to connect locally and share experience. Call 336.416.1066 if interested.

Richard Wiley


----------

